# 2007 Fall Season - I deleted it already!



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Like many of you, I try to see the pilots for every show of the new fall season.

Thinking about the 2007 Death Pool Thread...

What shows are YOU giving up?

What have you watched and deleted from your Season Pass already?

Here's mine:
K-Ville
The Big Bang Theory


----------



## drevnock (Jan 24, 2003)

Kid Nation


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

The Big Bang was a big dud.
Looking at the previews of Chuck just tells me it's nothing I want to watch.
However, Reaper and Pushing Daisies look promising.
Back To You was good enough to go back to.


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

None. I haven't watched any of the leaked pilots. I will just wait till they air. I watched Kid Nation and added an SP for it. I didn't love it, but the kid liked it, so I will watch.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

so far, the only new show I have seen has been "Kitchen Nightmares". I'll give it a few more episodes before deciding. I should be picking up a few more by the end of the weekend. After that, I don't think I have any NEW shows set up. But I'll be getting new episodes for old shows.


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

<----- wonders why this needed a different thread from the Dead Pool.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

pkscout said:


> <----- wonders why this needed a different thread from the Dead Pool.


the dead pool is your guess on what will be cancelled by the networks.

This is about shows you have decided to no longer watch.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares came damn close to getting its SP deleted, but I'll stick it out one more week at least.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

I didn't make it though ten minutes of the first episode of Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares. :down: <DELETE> :down: The network honchos have turned Gordon into a joke. It's a shame.

I watched the entire first episode of Back To You because I wanted to like it. I didn't. Then again, sometimes it takes a new series a few episodes to really get going. I'll check back later. It is very hard to see the main actors as anyone but Frasier and Deborah. I hope they manage to pull this one out.

I haven't seen anything else of interest. I'm looking forward to a few returning series such as House.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

jsmeeker said:


> the dead pool is your guess on what will be cancelled by the networks.
> This is about shows you have decided to no longer watch.


Thanks jsmeeker - that's exactly what I intended.

And yeah - I forgot Kitchen Nightmares. 
I DELETED it after the first 10 minutes.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

I didn't know that many new shows have already started. Ask me again next week I guess.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

K-Ville, Chuck and some others I can't remember right now.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Haven't deleted any that I intended to check out, but there have been some, like K-Ville that never held any interest for me so I didn't record it in the first place.

I've set up SP's for most everything that looks interesting and will give them a couple of episodes. Off the top of my head, the new shows I plan to record are:

Wait, that sounds like a good idea for a new thread.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

I haven't even seen/recorded any new stuff! The only thing I've seen is the season premere of Prison Break, and it's still a keeper (so far).


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Wow marksman, you deleted chuck? I watched several pilots and that was the only one I felt was likely to have staying power on my tivo.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

Nashville - deleted after 1 episode.

I haven't watch some of the others that have aired already, K-Ville, Kid Nation, Big Bang Theory. I'll probably watch those this weekend, but I'm in no rush either.


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

K-Ville is marked for elimination. I'll give it one more episode.


----------



## brnscofrnld (Mar 30, 2005)

TAsunder said:


> Wow marksman, you deleted chuck? I watched several pilots and that was the only one I felt was likely to have staying power on my tivo.


I was wondering the same thing. Out of all the "leaked" pilots, that was one that topped my list for Fall 2007.

To each their own i guess.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> Wow marksman, you deleted chuck? I watched several pilots and that was the only one I felt was likely to have staying power on my tivo.


Not what I was expecting... I am not into super-natural, quasi-scifi, super spy type stuff.

Honestly, all summer long I was expecting something that was more of a comedy. I watched and thought... eh...


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

If chuck were any more of a comedy it would have to have carnival music playing. Guess it's just not your style of humor!


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

Ugh. _Back To You_. My fiancee and I didn't laugh except for slight snicker up until like :13 on the clock. Then I start checking the play bar. And then my fiancee guesses the twist at


Spoiler



the first mention of the daughter.


 So after that, we were done. Deleted without even making it to the end of the episodes.

In other news, what's up with _Til Death_'s "filmed in front of a live studio audience"? Is this 1983?


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

The only SP I've deleted so far is _Mery Griffin's Crosswords_, although _Kitchen Nightmares_ (the Fox version, not the BBC America one) is on the bubble.

-- Don


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares came damn close to getting its SP deleted, but I'll stick it out one more week at least.


Don't get confused.

Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares is on BBC and is a good show.

Kitchen Nightmares is on Fox and the jury is still out.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Martin Tupper said:


> K-Ville is marked for elimination. I'll give it one more episode.


What if it comes in first place in the next episode?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Vito the TiVo said:



> In other news, what's up with _Til Death_'s "filmed in front of a live studio audience"? Is this 1983?


I watched the Bill Engvall Show on TBS this summer and they had the same thing. It just seems so out of date. Why do they need a laugh track on TV shows? Those without them are so much better.


----------



## dolcevita (Jan 1, 2004)

K-ville, Journeyman and the Big Bang Theory


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> If chuck were any more of a comedy it would have to have carnival music playing. Guess it's just not your style of humor!


The funny kind you mean.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

So far nothing has been deleted that I've tried. Which is probably a bad thing, because I can't possibly find time to watch all I record. But all I've seen so far are the advanced previews of NBC shows.


----------



## FlWingNut (Mar 4, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> I watched the Bill Engvall Show on TBS this summer and they had the same thing. It just seems so out of date. Why do they need a laugh track on TV shows? Those without them are so much better.


Now THAT show was truly awful! I like Bill's standup, so I actually gave this show two episodes, but the writing is horrid and the acting is overdone. Not funny.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

Kville is the only one so far. Life never made it after I watched the pilot on unbox.


----------



## Alpinemaps (Jul 26, 2004)

I haven't watched any of the leaked pilots yet. I'm trying to catch quite a few shows, but I have my doubts that I'm going to watch many.

I've set season passes for the following, but they are really on the fence for me right now:

Chuck
Big Bang Theory
Aliens in America
Pushing Daisies


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

JETarpon said:


> Don't get confused.
> 
> Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares is on BBC and is a good show.
> 
> Kitchen Nightmares is on Fox and the jury is still out.


I'd just finished watching a back episode of the BBCA version on the TiVo before writing that post.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

TAsunder said:


> Wow marksman, you deleted chuck? I watched several pilots and that was the only one I felt was likely to have staying power on my tivo.


 :up: :up: :up:


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

I gave Nashville a shot last night. I watched about ten minutes and deleted.


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

drevnock said:


> Kid Nation


+1


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Vito the TiVo said:


> In other news, what's up with _Til Death_'s "filmed in front of a live studio audience"? Is this 1983?


A lot of actors, especially those who are also comedians, prefer to perform in front of a live audience. It's not a bad thing, most of the the greatest sitcoms were filmed with live audiences.


----------



## MisterBubble (Oct 30, 2005)

If there's gotta be a laugh track (although I prefer none), I'd much rather hear the reactions of a real audience than a canned version of what the producer thinks is supposed to be funny. I attended a taping of Frasier back in the '90s on a visit to CA and it was really a great time. We even got to see a celebrity pee on a tree while we were on our way in. Of course it was just Moose, the dog that played Eddie.  

I wanted to like Nashville but it's pretty bad. It seems way too scripted for a semi-reality show, and I can't even keep all the blonde girls straight. They're too much alike in both looks AND personalities. I haven't watched Kitchen Nightmares yet, but I'm loving the BBCA reruns that I've been catching up on, so from the comments here I'm a little worried about the FOX version. 

Count me in on the not too sure about Chuck bandwagon after watching the Amazon pilot. Perhaps I was expecting more, but I also thought it was more of a comedy too - guess I misunderstood the previews. And I'm not saying that it wasn't FUNNY - just that it would be more of an Earl-type show with a little spy action thrown in, but it seemed to be more heavily toward the spy action than I liked. Still going to keep the SP though. 

I was surprised by Kid Nation. I really thought I would hate it, and when it went into "Showdown" mode it really seemed like just another Survivor clone. But some of the kids are really likeable and/or entertaining and I kind of want to see what happens next, so I'll keep it for now.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I watched K-Ville (which I liked), but it needs a few more episodes before I'm totally sure.

I watched Kid Nation and it's a keeper!!

I liked both Back to you and Til Death. 

So far, after I've watched all the new shows, I still only canceled Nashville.

I looked and looked and realized finally that Big Bang Theory hasn't started yet, so some of you folks must have watched a leaked episode.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

The weird thing is Chuck is listed as a comedy on my TiVo description.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Tim Gunn's Guide To Style

I like Tim Gunn but what a boring clone of a I've seen this show done before.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Sadara said:


> I looked and looked and realized finally that Big Bang Theory hasn't started yet, so some of you folks must have watched a leaked episode.


Wasn't a leaked episode, was on my TiVo. It was on like 1 AM tho. Was a early showing of the the pilot episode.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

appleye1 said:


> A lot of actors, especially those who are also comedians, prefer to perform in front of a live audience. It's not a bad thing, most of the the greatest sitcoms were filmed with live audiences.


I think it's just the "mentioning" of it being filmed in front of a live studio audience. I remember "Cheers" used to say that before each episode.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Wasn't a leaked episode, was on my TiVo. It was on like 1 AM tho. Was a early showing of the the pilot episode.


Hrm, wonder why my Tivo didn't pick it up. I've had the season pass set since the Big Bang Theory showed up on the schedule. Oh well, I'll see it this week.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Sadara said:


> Hrm, wonder why my Tivo didn't pick it up. I've had the season pass set since the Big Bang Theory showed up on the schedule. Oh well, I'll see it this week.


It was previewed on Comedy Central -- a normal SP for it on your local CBS affiliate wouldn't have picked it up. You could also (maybe still can?) download it from Unbox. (The Unbox version is better than the Comedy Central version, which was 4:3, and had commercials.)


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I think it's just the "mentioning" of it being filmed in front of a live studio audience. I remember "Cheers" used to say that before each episode.


Yes, I was referring to them mentioning it. They're so desperate to stand out from the crop of single cameras that they'll do anything to make an impact. And what was up with that old Cosby style intro?


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Lipstick Jungle! YUCK!


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Survivor China went early for me. After the only player I cared about was gone, no sense in wasting time.

K-Ville is skating on thin ice.

'til Death was given a chance last season and with the first episode this season it was gone.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

A scripted show you should really give 2 episodes the pilot is done so much before hand that you can not make a complete judgement on that alone. They might make changes on the 2nd episode and you might find yourself liking it.


----------



## kjnorman (Jun 21, 2002)

SP Deleted
------------
Nashville - deleted after 5 minutes.
HBO's Tell Me that you Love Me - deleted after 1/2 episode.
K-Ville - deleted after 10 minutes
Cane - deleted after 35 minutes. It wasn't a good sign when a commercial break cam e up and as I FF I though "oh my god we're only 30 minutes in...?"

Don't care about but on the SP anyway
-------------------------------------------------
Survivor China - Don't care but it'll be kept as it is something we watch with the kids...
Kid Nation - I don't care for this, but my wife might want to keep it (again for watching with the kids)

Keepers:
-----------
Back to you - we think has potential and so we are keeping if for now.
Journeyman - We liked it but it will probably be canceled after 4 shows.
Reaper - One of the favorite new shows at the moment.
Chuck - I'm not sure about its longevity and its very silly, but its a keeper for now.

We haven't watched any other new shows yet, but we'll update these during the week.


----------



## bqmeister (May 13, 2006)

I haven't watched any leaked shows.

I am recording several pilots last week and this week. The only one I'm ready to call quits on is K-Ville. Looks pretty good except for the shaky camera. If they get rid of that, I may come back.


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

Til Death was a deletion for us.

p.s. I'm enjoying having the Fall 2007 Guru Guide, it's making scheduling all of this a lot easier.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

mwhip said:


> A scripted show you should really give 2 episodes the pilot is done so much before hand that you can not make a complete judgement on that alone. They might make changes on the 2nd episode and you might find yourself liking it.


I learned that lesson with 30 Rock last year. I HATED the pilot with a passion. I'm really glad I gave it a couple of episodes, because it's one of my favorites now.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I learned that lesson with 30 Rock last year. I HATED the pilot with a passion. I'm really glad I gave it a couple of episodes, because it's one of my favorites now.


We canned 30 rock last year, 1 episode in, but now it's a wildly popular and I keep wondering what people saw in it. Maybe I should have given it a better chance than I did.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Sadara said:


> We canned 30 rock last year, 1 episode in, but now it's a wildly popular and I keep wondering what people saw in it. Maybe I should have given it a better chance than I did.


This is exactly why you cannot delete a scripted show after the pilot.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

If you cancel the SP after one episode you probably didn't really want to watch that show any way.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

cheesesteak said:


> If you cancel the SP after one episode you probably didn't really want to watch that show any way.


Nah, it was just that awful to me. I admit I should have given it more time. I will with some of them this year. Which is why I probably won't watch a few of the new shows for the first 3 or 4 episodes. Season passes are set so they'll record, and once I read the reviews, then I'll determine if I'm still going to watch.


----------



## gumbinator (Oct 7, 2004)

I finally tried Torchwood on BBC last night (had 3 episodes saved up). I tried to like it (watched all three) but even the hot female on alien-infected-female action wasn't enough to keep it around. ;-)


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I learned that lesson with 30 Rock last year. I HATED the pilot with a passion. I'm really glad I gave it a couple of episodes, because it's one of my favorites now.


+1

I felt the same way about both _30 Rock_ and _Friday Night Lights_. I wasn't crazy about the pilots, but both shows just got better and better, to the point where they became two of my favorite shows (along with _The Office_, another show also improved tremendously after the pilot).


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

My SP for Gossip Girl didn't even make it through the first episode. I was pretty much on the fence about the show, but was watching just because Kristen Bell was peripherally involved. At about 20 minutes in, I didn't find myself involved with the characters or concerned with what was happening in the least, so off to the trash bin it went.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Kitchen Nightmares - Way too over produced. I will stick with the 10x better UK version

Back To You - Very traditional sitcom that has its moments but I am watching too much TV right now and need to cut back

Til Death - Same as back to you but it actually got worse this year.


----------



## GerryGag (Feb 11, 2005)

Looks like my first casualty might be K*Ville.

I watched the pilot last night, and wasn't overly impressed. I have this past weeks' episode sitting there, but I've got way too many hours of television.

Second casualty may be Dirty Sexy Money...will give it a try tonight, but my wife turned hers off in 10 minutes. Peter Krause is the only reason it's getting a chance.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Sadara said:


> We canned 30 rock last year, 1 episode in, but now it's a wildly popular and I keep wondering what people saw in it. Maybe I should have given it a better chance than I did.


If 30 Rock was "wildly popular", it would have better ratings.

I will admit that it improved over the pilot but it's not "Emmy Best Comedy" good, not even close.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

bqmeister said:


> I haven't watched any leaked shows.
> 
> I am recording several pilots last week and this week. The only one I'm ready to call quits on is K-Ville. Looks pretty good except for the shaky camera. If they get rid of that, I may come back.


Bad news.
They still use the shaky strobing camera is episode two.


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

Ashes to Ashes. Dust to dust. K-Ville, you are dead to us.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

JYoung said:


> If 30 Rock was "wildly popular", it would have better ratings.
> 
> I will admit that it improved over the pilot but it's not "Emmy Best Comedy" good, not even close.


Please. 30 Rock is one of the best comedy on televison. Easy... Possibly the 2nd best. (Behind Sunny in Philly of course)


----------



## PajamaFeet (Mar 25, 2004)

Chuck

If I feel like I have to make myself like a show, it's time to go.


----------



## daperlman (Jan 25, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> Thanks jsmeeker - that's exactly what I intended.
> 
> And yeah - I forgot Kitchen Nightmares.
> I DELETED it after the first 10 minutes.


His next show should have him yelling at customers for making poor menu choices .... like ordering a california roll at an expensive sushi restaurant


----------



## daperlman (Jan 25, 2002)

Martin Tupper said:


> Ashes to Ashes. Dust to dust. K-Ville, you are dead to us.


You picked the wrong time to bail on the 9th Ward brotha 

Yeah it is pretty bad... but with my Direct DVR... I am more reluctant to delete season passes.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Nothing gone yet but several are going to need to hook me in the next episode or two 

Balancing on the deletion line are 

Gossip Girl
Journeyman
Bionic Woman

Still have a few more I have not watched yet. I am thinking Dirty Sexy Money will be gone quickly if it does not grab me while watching the first episode.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Sadara said:


> We canned 30 rock last year, 1 episode in, but now it's a wildly popular and I keep wondering what people saw in it. Maybe I should have given it a better chance than I did.


I have watched every episode and still don't see why it's wildly popular. I don't hate it. It's a nice distraction and I keep watching because I like Tina Fey, but if it never aired again, I wouldn't miss it.

The Class was much funnier IMHO and I am still mad they canned it!

As for this year, everything I have watched still has an SP for now. I can see Big Bang Theory getting old fast, but I'll give it another episode or two.

I will give Kville, Bionic Woman, Back to You another episode or two too. That is all I have watched so far.

I refuse to watch Caveman purely on principle even if it turns out to be the best show ever!


----------



## HoldenBanky (Oct 25, 2006)

I recorded the first episode of K-Ville and then once I realized it was on against Heroes and Two and a Half Men it was quickly deleted without watching.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Back To You is my first casualty of the season.


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

mwhip said:


> Kitchen Nightmares - Way too over produced. I will stick with the 10x better UK version


The UK version is better, but I like the US version a lot. I hope it stays, but I'm worried that there is too much competition in that time slot.


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

Big Bang just exploded for me (I really hated the pilot) since I had a conflict with Aliens in America (starring my favorite diner owner from Gilmore Girls).


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I just did a major culling of my Season Pass List today and so far all the NEW shows are still around. At least for awhile. I haven't hated any enough to kill them after just one showing. Some are close though... Most of my old Crime Dramas (Law and Order, CSI, Numbers, Without a Trace, Cold Case) are now gone. Took me a year of not watching any of them to finally pull the trigger. Farewell my old friends. When I keep an entire season of you, and never find time to watch ANY I'm afraid that's where I have to draw the line. Still, it's weird and kind of sad in a way. The end of an era...


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

NatasNJ said:


> Please. 30 Rock is one of the best comedy on televison. Easy... Possibly the 2nd best. (Behind Sunny in Philly of course)


Personally, I feel "House" is the best comedy on television... so it's all in what type of comedy you like.


----------



## GerryGag (Feb 11, 2005)

Ruth said:


> Back To You is my first casualty of the season.


Became my SECOND casualty last night, after watching the second episode.


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

Sadara said:


> We canned 30 rock last year, 1 episode in, but now it's a wildly popular and I keep wondering what people saw in it. Maybe I should have given it a better chance than I did.


That's exactly what I was thinking. I canned it in the middle of the second episode. Now I wish I would have stuck with it.


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

markz said:


> The Class was much funnier IMHO and I am still mad they canned it!


Yeah, it was one of my favorite shows from last season. I liked it much more than Rules of Engagement. :down:


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Bionic Woman hit the delete list for me. Saw the first episode on unbox and knew it was horrible but thought I would give it the chance in HD, but it still was horrible. Don't know why NBC is pushing this show so hard over others like Journeyman, Life and Chuck.


----------



## josh4040 (Jul 8, 2001)

I actually kinda dug the big bang theory, I thought for sure it would be crap, but I laughed multiple times during it.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

Big Shots. OMG was that bad. I figured with those four male leads it would at least be funny. 

"Desperate Husbands" just doesn't work.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

MacThor said:


> Big Shots. OMG was that bad. I figured with those four male leads it would at least be funny.
> 
> "Desperate Husbands" just doesn't work.


I am not going to watch it at all mostly because I don't want to see rich good looking guys complain about being married to hot women and banging hotter women.


----------



## mgk (Oct 23, 2003)

Cut
===========
Big Bang Theory
Chuck
Survivor : China


On the edge.
===========
K-ville
Back to you
Bionic Women
Private Practice - I have it recorded just very little motivation to watch it.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Tell Me You Love Me 
- I gave it 3 weeks - I just couldn't take it anymore.

Dirty Sexy Money

Cane


----------



## Rainy Dave (Nov 11, 2001)

Chuck, Big Bang Theory. K-Ville is on the bubble (wife already gave it the thumbs-down. I'm giving it one more episode).


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

josh4040 said:


> I actually kinda dug the big bang theory, I thought for sure it would be crap, but I laughed multiple times during it.


+1


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

-Cane

Bubble: Private Practice, Bionic Woman, Journeyman, Dirty Sexy Money


----------



## MisterBubble (Oct 30, 2005)

Wow, I see a lot of Cane here... I finally watched it today, and you can add me to the list! (sorry Rita Moreno, but you're still EN FUEGO) Too many characters and same old stories we've seen before. Plus it seemed like they were giving away the whole rest of the season (or what's filmed so far) plotline in that lengthy preview they ran at the end of the premiere. Why would anyone want to watch (even if it WAS any good) already knowing all that is going to happen?

And I would say Nashville as well, only it disappeared before I could delete it!


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

I watched the first 20 minutes of Moonlight last night, and then deleted the SP.


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

Grey's Anatomy, gone! I thought this was one of the worst shows I have seen (well, I dragged through some of it).


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Uncle Briggs said:


> Yeah, it was one of my favorite shows from last season. I liked it much more than Rules of Engagement. :down:


That is like saying I like poison ivy more than shingles.


----------



## bullitt (Feb 13, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> Like many of you, I try to see the pilots for every show of the new fall season.
> 
> Thinking about the 2007 Death Pool Thread...
> 
> ...


Big Bang
Chuck
Kville
Moonlight


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

Ashes to Ashes. Dust to Dust. "Big Bang Theory", you're dead to us.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Martin Tupper said:


> Ashes to Ashes. Dust to Dust. "Big Bang Theory", you're dead to us.


You don't have a fancy plate for each new show of the fall season, do you?


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

JETarpon said:


> You don't have a fancy plate for each new show of the fall season, do you?


Not anymore.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Reaper....deleted SP after 3/4 of the pilot.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> If you cancel the SP after one episode you probably didn't really want to watch that show any way.


I used to think that, too, but any more, if the network REALLY wants to hook us and reel us in, they should be unloading both barrels in the pilot episode (not all plot lines, mind you, just make it REALLY enticing). If it doesn't in the first ep....it's sayonara SP.


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> I used to think that, too, but any more, if the network REALLY wants to hook us and reel us in, they should be unloading both barrels in the pilot episode (not all plot lines, mind you, just make it REALLY enticing). If it doesn't in the first ep....it's sayonara SP.


Sure! I have no commitment to a show, no devotion to watching it. The show -- like a book or article -- must hook me at the outset and must interest me enough to keep my attention so I want to go back for more.

TV is entertainment. Each show is an elective, not a required course or something I must learn to like to build my already built character.

My taste and enjoyment of shows (or food or friends) is not dependent on someone else's taste or approval. It is unique to me.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I did some housecleaning last night...

Big Bang Theory - awful, and Monday's are too crowded. Watched one and gone.
Aliens in America - wanted to watch it, but Monday's are too crowded so I didn't give it a chance.
K-Ville - watched one, it was OK. Had episodes 2 & 3 recorded but no great desire to watch them; deleted.
Cane - saw the first one, it was just OK. Didn't have a strong desire for more. Deleted.
Gossip Girl - had the first two recorded but never watched and I didn't really want to. Deleted.
Big Shots - recorded the first one but didn't care to watch it; heard it was awful. Deleted.
Private Practice - recorded the first one but really didn't care; deleted before I watched it.

Some of the ones I recorded and didn't watch I just realized I didn't WANT to like them because I just didn't have room for more shows so I deleted before I got hooked.

Keepers for now:

Chuck
Journeyman
Reaper
Dirty Sexy Money
Kid Nation
Bionic Woman
... and most likely, Pushing Daisies

I'm gonna give Samantha Who? and Viva Laughlin a try to... for Viva, I just want to watch the train wreck 

On the bubble of returning shows - CSI and House. I've seen every episode but they just seem boring to me now. CSI conflicts with other stuff so that may be an easy decision for me - I did record the premiere though (haven't watched it yet). House I may try to keep - another one that I recorded the premiere but haven't been compelled to watch yet, though.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

Back to You was my first to go..

Life is on the bubble..
I haven't watched Journeyman, or CSI:NY, I only watched the first 15 minutes of K-ville and haven't gone back but I have kept recording. I'm figuring I will keep recording these and watch them when the shows take their Christmas break as long as the recordings don't get in the way of anything else.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Kid Nation is the only deletion so far. Only other new show I've watched is Dirty Sexy Money and so far we'll give that another shot.


----------



## f0gax (Aug 8, 2002)

Bionic Woman.... gone after 25 minutes.
After Starbuck and then Tyrol made an appearance, I figured I'd better bail out before Roslin or Apollo showed up. 

Bionic Woman is frakking terrible, so say we all (well, me at least).


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

K-Ville is one my trash heap! Third episode was the charm for me. It just doesn't have the depth I was hoping it would have.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> I used to think that, too, but any more, if the network REALLY wants to hook us and reel us in, they should be unloading both barrels in the pilot episode (not all plot lines, mind you, just make it REALLY enticing). If it doesn't in the first ep....it's sayonara SP.


Good thing you stopped watching Star Trek: The Next Generation after the pilot.
Same for Buffy The Vampire Slayer.


----------



## MiakioAmy (Oct 2, 2002)

I couldn't make it through the second episode of Chuck. Deleted.

(I don't actually have any season passes, so this means I won't download it next week.  )


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

amtsuchida said:


> I couldn't make it through the second episode of Chuck. Deleted.
> 
> (I don't actually have any season passes, so this means I won't download it next week.  )


Chuck is my first SP deletion of the new season. Episode two was lame. It's a very bad sign when I find myself using the "30 second skip" button. :down:

My wife hated it even more than I did. She feels the show is geared towards "twenty-something single people" and I have to admit I felt like the second show was a mess. Full of cliche's and worn out gaffs. We are done. Chuck is gone.


----------



## etexlady (Jun 23, 2002)

I found that I had no desire to watch any of the new offerings after reading about them. I am glad my favorites are returning and I still have SPs for them (Dexter, Brotherhood, Survivor, Dancing With The Stars, Shield, etc.) From the summer offerings I had/have SPs for Damages, Saving Grace and Mad Men, all of which I will continue to watch. The one and only new show I have scheduled is Pushing Daisies and I'll give it an episode or two to see if I want to continue with it. All in all a very disappointing new season this year.


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

Prison Break and K-Ville.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I don't know if this counts but I got rid of Grey's and ER. Grey's is still bad after last weeks episode and ER it was just time to cut the cord.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Back to You
Carpoolers


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I am thinking about dumping Grey's and canceling Private Practice. I have them recorded, but I am not that excited about watching Grey's this season. Plus, it seems like if I watch one, I should watch the other.


----------



## buckeyenut (Apr 1, 2004)

Big Bang Theory is on the chopping block for me. This week's episode was a little better than the pilot; however, not by much. I'll give it another week or two.


----------



## skywalkr2 (Jun 16, 2003)

I am liking most everything this season - especially Reaper, Pushing Daisies (one ep only), Chuck, and Journeyman. 

The only show I really dislike is Back to You, and I cannot get rid of the SP because my wife wants to watch it


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

Tried and Deleted:
Big Shots (LOVE the cast, writing and plotting were abyssmal)

Tried and on the edge:
Pushing Daisies (might be too twee to sustain interest)
Dirty Sexy Money (started to fade a bit near the end of the pilot, but in general I liked it)
Gossip Girls (though ep. 3 got it back on track. Second ep was VERY weak, and almost caused me to dump it)
Chuck (I like it, but don't love it. If the schedule gets too full, I don't think I'd miss it)
Bionic Woman (haven't actually watched yet - just collecting episodes. I'll try in a weekend marathon, but I doubt that it survives).

Tried and keeping:
Life (probably my favorite new show. Well written and spot-on casting and acting)
Journeyman (seems to get a bit better each week)
Reaper (loving the dark humor)
KidNation (I wanted to hate it, but I just couldn't)


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Kid Nation
Chuck
Heroes


----------



## OhioUmpire (Dec 2, 2003)

KVille


----------



## GadgetFreak (Jun 3, 2002)

KVille
Chuck
Life

On the Bubble:
Reaper
Big Shots
Moonlight




What does "twee" mean?


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

30 Rock Tried again but :down:



GadgetFreak said:


> What does "twee" mean?


 Too cute. As in baby talk "iddy biddy baby am too tweet!"


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

So far I've dumped:

Nashville
K-Ville
Cavemen

Still haven't watched quite a few of the new shows. I'm hoping this weekend I can get caught up on everything and make my choices about which ones I want to dump and those I want to keep.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Moonlight. 15 minutes into the first episode, and I was so extensively bored that it had to go.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

Adding to my list:

Nashville
K-Ville
Cavemen
Carpoolers
Aliens in America


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I've dropped "Life" after two eps (although I never actually SP'd it). It's good, but I just don't feel like watching any more cop shows. It has to be something outstanding to overcome my boredom with the genre.


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

Friday Night Lights just bit the dust for me.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I think after 2 episodes Journeyman and Gossip Girl are gone.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

megory said:


> Friday Night Lights just bit the dust for me.


Wow.

Best show on TV, and you don't like the S2 premiere so it's gone?


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Wow.
> 
> Best show on TV, and you don't like the S2 premiere so it's gone?


You won't find a bigger advocate for the show than me, but S2E1 was quite a stinker. My wife did not watch S1, so this was her first ep, and I felt like I had to say "I swear it was really good last year. Maybe it's a one-and-done?"


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Wow.
> 
> Best show on TV, and you don't like the S2 premiere so it's gone?


"Best" is subjective.  My TiVo is full and my time is short.

Also gone is Gossip Girl.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Already deleted Big Shots and Chuck.

Journeyman on the bubble.

Pushing Daisies is a maybe.

So is Dirty Sexy Money.

Honestly, I think the only new show I really look forward to seeing is Gossip Girl. 

Slim pickin's this season.....


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Ninny, stick with Journeyman and Pushing Daisies. I think the former is going to pick up, and I bet you that the latter one ends up becoming a very nicely fleshed out series.


----------



## drevnock (Jan 24, 2003)

Private Practice..... ick. Good bye


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

So far I dropped Kville. 

Liking Chuck. Won't last though. (aka Jake 2.0)

Tempted to drop Pushing Daises but will give it one more episode.
Tempted to drop Journeyman. To me it is a decent show (like Cold Case) but doesn't offer enough to want me to watch it week to week. 

Other shows still need a week or two to flesh out.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

Further adding to my list:

Nashville
K-Ville
Cavemen
Carpoolers
Aliens in America
Cane


----------



## Haps (Nov 30, 2001)

Most of the new shows I haven't checked out. I figured I'd wait and see how response was then download and catch up.

But of the ones I tried out and cut:

K-Ville
Bionic Woman

Ones I tried and am unsure:

Big Bang

Tried and keeping:

Pushing Daises

Going to try based on recommendations:

Life


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

Cavemen
Carpoolers
Big Bang being dropped tonight. Plenty I haven't tried yet.

Cold Case didn't make it this year either, football overruns are death for DVR users.

Grey's is gone. 
Private Practice probably won't watch.
Prison Break, probably won't watch.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

MacThor said:


> You won't find a bigger advocate for the show than me, but S2E1 was quite a stinker. My wife did not watch S1, so this was her first ep, and I felt like I had to say "I swear it was really good last year. Maybe it's a one-and-done?"


While I agree, it's hard for me to really like a show then ditch it after one episode. I figure it earned staying power after the great season year. Heck I stuck through Rescue Me this whole year and it stunk compared to the previous seasons.

Shows I'll probably kill:

Pushing Daisies
Back To You
Life
Carpoolers

I like Journeyman, Reaper and Gossip Girls so far.

On the bubble:
Big Bang Theory

Haven't had time for:
Chuck
Dirty Sexy Money
Cane
Private Practice
Big Shots

I only think I'll keep Cane out of what I've heard.

Frank


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

fmowry said:


> While I agree, it's hard for me to really like a show then ditch it after one episode. I figure it earned staying power after the great season year. Heck I stuck through Rescue Me this whole year and it stunk compared to the previous seasons.


That's more or less what I was getting at. I haven't even watched the FNL premiere yet (it's a show the wife and I watch together, and we haven't had a chance), and I've heard that it wasn't that great. But because the show was so good last year there's no way that I would ever consider cancelling the SP. That's just crazy talk.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> That's more or less what I was getting at. I haven't even watched the FNL premiere yet (it's a show the wife and I watch together, and we haven't had a chance), and I've heard that it wasn't that great. But because the show was so good last year there's no way that I would ever consider cancelling the SP. That's just crazy talk.


What if it stinks for three eps? It wasn't "not great" it was bad. Even the football scenes they are rehashing from last year....


Spoiler



punishment of a hung over Riggins, Riggins taking off his helmet and quitting the team during practice


 a prime example.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Chuck bites the dust.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> Chuck bites the dust.


I'm not gonna lie....I am only keeping it because the chick is hot.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

JETarpon said:


> Don't get confused.
> 
> Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares is on BBC and is a good show.
> 
> Kitchen Nightmares is on Fox and the jury is still out.


Also, don't confuse the BBC with BBCA (the A is for America) which is widely available in the United States.

I'm not sure why the two shows are named differently when the premise of the shows are nearly identical.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

mwhip said:


> I'm not gonna lie....I am only keeping it because the chick is hot.


Not a big selling point for me...


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> Not a big selling point for me...


Well Capt. Awesome was shirtless last week. Did that do nothing for you?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

For the first time since I can remember, I am not watching a single new show this season. There's just nothing that has been, or looks interesting to me.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

mwhip said:


> Well Capt. Awesome was shirtless last week. Did that do nothing for you?


Not really - he doesn't do it for me.

I will say one of the reasons I will give Pushing Daisies another chance (other than Skittles recommendation) is that the lead guy is adorable - especially when he smiles....


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Skittles said:


> Ninny, stick with Journeyman and Pushing Daisies. I think the former is going to pick up, and I bet you that the latter one ends up becoming a very nicely fleshed out series.


I am giving Journeyman maybe one more episode to see if it picks up. My schedule is too crowded and and does not jump out at me as one I will watch long term. Along with it Gossip Girls is in serious trouble on my season pass list. They are the two most likely to be dumped.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Maui said:


> I am giving Journeyman maybe one more episode to see if it picks up. My schedule is too crowded and and does not jump out at me as one I will watch long term. Along with it Gossip Girls is in serious trouble on my season pass list. They are the two most likely to be dumped.


what are you not liking about Gossip Girl?

it was just picked up for a full season!


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

MacThor said:


> What if it stinks for three eps? It wasn't "not great" it was bad.


When a show is as good as FNL was last year, it would take an entire season of terrible episodes to get me to drop it because it has so much earned goodwill with me. I know what it can be, so I know that it could get back there.

Besides, what else are you going to watch? I can count on 2 hands the number of quality television shows out there, and even a bad FNL episode is probably better than good episodes of half of those. IMO of course. YMMV.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> what are you not liking about Gossip Girl?
> 
> it was just picked up for a full season!


Gossip Girl is the ONLY new show that I really enjoy.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> Gossip Girl is the ONLY new show that I really enjoy.


I like it to and I have been meaning to ask you...how have they been shooting New York? Shows are hit or miss on how well they shoot that city.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> what are you not liking about Gossip Girl?
> 
> it was just picked up for a full season!


Hard to put my finger on. It just feels like I am making myself watch it. The first three episodes have felt the same. Maybe it's an aversion to watching spoiled rich kids trying to ruin each other. It has a few bright spots but at this point not enough for me.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

mwhip said:


> I like it to and I have been meaning to ask you...how have they been shooting New York? Shows are hit or miss on how well they shoot that city.


I think they are doing a pretty good job. I have seen them shooting near my office more than once....


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

(flushes K-Ville down the toilet)


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm not quick on the trigger by any means and will keep things for a while until (a) I find enough time to watch when my 'regulars' thin out or (b) the network cancels the show and I probably won't watch at all.

That being said, _Chuck_ got my best shot (i.e.-wanted to like it, watched it before some other stuff I wanted to watch more) and it's history. Wish I could have those three hours back to watch something else I actually would have liked.


----------



## ruexp67 (Jan 16, 2002)

Nothing has been deleted yet, but Private Practice only gets one more episode to impress me. Journeyman may not last much longer either.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

I think Big Bang Theory is done for me. I just don't like the Roseanne dude as the lead guy. He doesn't play a good dork. I don't mind the writing that much, and the other guys are spot on, but he's the main guy and not geeky enough. Sorta like Clark Kent. Slapping glasses on a guy doesn't make him someone else.

Frank


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I almost forgot. I think Moonlight is done for me too.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

On the Bubble:

Pushing Daisies (hubby already said he won't watch it again)
Life

Already Killed:

Nashville
K-Ville
Cavemen
Carpoolers
Aliens in America
Cane


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

fmowry said:


> I think Big Bang Theory is done for me. I just don't like the Roseanne dude as the lead guy. He doesn't play a good dork. I don't mind the writing that much, and the other guys are spot on, but he's the main guy and not geeky enough. Sorta like Clark Kent. Slapping glasses on a guy doesn't make him someone else.
> 
> Frank


That got the boot from us after two episodes. Not terrible, but I barely have time for the shows I already watch and like, so new ones have a pretty high standard for us, especially in the mindless sit-com category. Kaley Cuoco looked good but it just wasn't enough.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

I had all the Journeyman eps saved, but I had to delete them to conserve space. I deleted the SP...just not enough time for it.


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

Updated Trashed
Always Sunny
Cane
Chuck
Gossip Girls
Friday Night Lights
Kid Nation
Office
Reaper
30 Rock
Tim Gunn
Pushing Daisies -- Just deleted SP. The premise is cute. Once. And a half. But I kept waiting for it to be over . . . and finally it just had to go. I couldn't sit through any more twee.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

keeping:
Pushing Daisies - it's so full of things that I hate from TV, but yet I like this. I think. I'm captivated, anyway.

probably done with:
Reaper

Done with:
Dirty Sexy Money
Chuck
Big Bang Theory
Back To You
Kitchen Nightmares
Temptation
Crosswords

Didn't sample anything else.


----------



## JTAnderson (Jun 6, 2000)

I've deleted several, but Big Bang Theory got its second deletion. I deleted it after the first episode, but after reading much praise on this forum I decided to give it a second (and third) chance. There's yet another hour I'll never get back.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I didn't delete BBT, but moved it to a 3rd tuner in my office. I have to say I think it is getting better.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

I deleted Dirty Sexy Money after the second episode and Reaper after last week's. Life is probably on borrowed time as well.


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

I can add Journeyman and Life to my list of deleted SP's.

Rules of Engagement has also been deleted.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Okay, no more wishy washy Maui

Moonlight, Journeyman and Gossip Girls are now deleted.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I'm sad to say that I cancelled and deleted K'ville. I really wanted it to be good because I've liked Anthony Anderson's performances on the Shield. Unfortunately, this show wasn't served well by its creators and writers. I had no problem with the post-Katrina New Orleans setting. The characters weren't fleshed out enough for me, the ex-con's background story was ridiculous and they figured things out too easily. I don't like most cop shows, anyway. The Closer is getting the boot next year. If it wasn't for The Wire and The Shield, I wouldn't watch any cop shows.


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

Hmmm. One of my favorites was Big Bang Theory. It took me three episodes, but not I really like its quirkiness.

I've already deleted Cavemen, Journeyman, and Private Practice. I watch all of the new shows at least once....but then Tivo real estate is too precious to waste on things I'll never watch.

Love Chuck and The Reaper.

Barbeedoll


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

*Keepers (so far):*
Life (love this show!)
Pushing Daisies
Chuck
Reaper

All three of above (Life excepted) need to remain fresh & innovative to keep their SP. I like 'em, but I can see where they could become repetitive & boring.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Losers (SP deleted):*
Cane
Carpoolers
Back To You
Dirty Sexy Money
Bionic Woman
Big Shots
Women's Murder Club

And for the first time in many, many years, I fired a show that's been a regular SP for me: Prison Break. They shoulda quit while they were ahead.

The only show I haven't watched yet is Journeyman. I have every eps recorded, unwatched.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Samantha Who.


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

Gone -- Dirty Sexy Money -- what a downer of people I don't like and don't want to get to know.


----------



## PajamaFeet (Mar 25, 2004)

Cane - deleted the SP and all the eps recorded without even watching. He didn't have a chance. My HD TiVo was getting full.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Fastest SP deletion in Rob Helmerichs history--Viva Laughlin.

I saw a commercial for it (which is odd, since I don't watch commercials) and it looked interesting, so I set up an SP. The first episode recorded on Thursday night, but before I had a chance to watch it, I found out it's a CBS Sunday Night show. And I don't watch CBS Sunday Night shows, because even after all these years they haven't found a way to air them reliably (even though NBC showed the way back in the old days when they still had the NFL).

So...1 episode recorded, and deleted unwatched.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Dirty Sexy Money bites the dust....

What a waste of Donald Sutherland...


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

Journey man just bit the dust.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

ellinj said:


> Journey man just bit the dust.


See - I think this show is getting better, as opposed to Dirty Sexy Money which was horrible to begin with and only got worse...


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

Bionic Woman
Ghost Whisperer (finally)


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Fastest SP deletion in Rob Helmerichs history--Viva Laughlin.


Well you didn't' miss much. Well actually you missed a LOT. But not in a good way... This show was literally PAINFUL to watch. It's worth watching just for the "trainwreck" aspect. Wow. I was actually CRINGING during this thing. Crazy show. Sure to provide lots of fodder for shows like "The Soup" and "Best Week Ever".


----------



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

I haven't watched or deleted anything new yet. Will let the networks do the job for me!

Speaking of the networks, they must be setting a new record for not cancelling any shows yet. Ahh .... could it be that in all probability there will be a writer's strike in November which will mean no new scripts and a bunch of reality shows come Janaury. TV Guide has already run several articles on the impending strike and the fact that the networks are working the actors non stop to get shows taped before it happens.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

bareyb said:


> Well you didn't' miss much. Well actually you missed a LOT. But not in a good way... This show was literally PAINFUL to watch. It's worth watching just for the "trainwreck" aspect. Wow. I was actually CRINGING during this thing. Crazy show. Sure to provide lots of fodder for shows like "The Soup" and "Best Week Ever".


I peeked at the episode thread out of curiosity, and discovered it was based on Viva Blackpool--what a recipe for disaster! Blackpool was great, but I just can't imagine an American network wrapping its brain around it, much less pulling it off.


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

Journeyman (gone because it will be like Daybreak last year), Carpoolers (bland), Cavemen (bland), and Womens Murder Club (touchy/feely).

* These are my most recent deletions.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Big Shots is gone. I tried to like it because I like Vartan, Titus, and Malina, but I just couldn't.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Viva Laughlin could have had at least had actors who could sing on key. Hugh Jackman was the only one.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I deleted the first three episodes of Grey's & Private Practice and canceled the season passes unwatched this weekend. I just decided I wasn't going to bother watching them. 

I liked Grey's last year, but just wasn't excited enough this year to continue watching.


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

Samantha Who?
I watched the entire half hour and never cracked a smile.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I've done some major cleaning up on my season passes. We were simply Tivo'ing way too much stuff.

The only show that I couldn't stand that got canceled recently was Pushing Daisies. I know a lot of people like it, but that narrator was driving me nutso that I couldn't get past two episodes.


----------

